# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  minore con reddito a carico ???

## marcoal80

un saluto a tutti non penso di essere nella sezione giusta ma volevo chiedere una curiosita'.Il minore è propietario di fabbricati locati e quindi la dichiarazione viene presentata dal genitore x suo conto, reddito del minore 
  6545.Il genitore può metterlo a carico nella sua dichiarazione????
Grazie in anticipo per le risposte .

----------


## Contabile

Di norma il reddito del minore va dichiarato dal genitore o da chi ne esercit&#224; la potest&#224;.
Se intendi come familiare a carico a mio avviso direi di si. Non mi &#232; mai capiato un caso simile ma non mi consta nemmeno che vi sia una norma che non lo permetta.

----------


## elisacorradiballestra

> un saluto a tutti non penso di essere nella sezione giusta ma volevo chiedere una curiosita'.Il minore è propietario di fabbricati locati e quindi la dichiarazione viene presentata dal genitore x suo conto, reddito del minore 
>   6545.Il genitore può metterlo a carico nella sua dichiarazione????
> Grazie in anticipo per le risposte .

  Dipende se il genitore presenta una dichiarazione a nome del minore,( Ma chi li dichiara è il minore) egli, avendo un reddito superiore a uro 2850 non puo' essere a carico. Viceversa se i redditi vengono dichiarati dal genitore che ne ha la patria potesta', e quindi l'usufrutto legale, puo' essere considerato a carico, 
sono abbastanza sicura di questo, in quanto è capitato personalmetne a me.
Sono rimasta vedova con figli minori, e fino al raggiungimento della loro maggiore eta' i redditi derivanti dagli immobili li ho sempre dichiarati in  quanto ne avevo l'usufrutto legale, non li ho piu' dichiarati quando i miei figli hanno raggiunto la maggiore eta'.
Non so se il tuo è un caso simile oppure diverso.
elisa

----------


## peter77

Anche a mio avviso il genitore, avendo l'usufrutto legale sui beni del figlio, dichiara i redditi del figlio come suoi e quindi automaticamente può avere il figlio a carico.

----------


## Niccolò

Io non lo metterei mai a carico un minore con redditi. La facoltà di inserire i redditi del minore come proprio del genitore, non credo sia finalizzata a consentire detrazioni fiscali. 
Detto questo, nella pratica non ho mai visto un caso simile.

----------


## dani67

Anche io ho un caso simile: vedova con due figli minori tutti eredi degli immobili del padre e anche altro patrimonio. Come faccio a sapere se la madre ha l'usufrutto sui beni dei figli? Nella dichiarazione di successione non lo vedo. Io pensavo di far fare un Unico a ciascuno degli eredi, ma pu&#242; un minore firmare una dichiarazione dei redditi? E l'ici lo faccio pagare ciascuno pro quota?

----------


## Barbara949

I genitori devono includere nella propria dichiarazione i redditi dei figli minori sui quali hanno l'usufrutto legale; mentre quelli sottratti ad usufrutto devono essere dichiarati con un modello separato, intestato al minore,ma compilato dal genitore esercente la potestà. *
Non sono soggetti ad usufrutto legale:* 
i beni acquistati dal figlio con i proventi del proprio lavoro;
i beni lasciati o donati al figlio per intraprendere una carriera, un'arte o una professione;
i beni lasciati o donati con la condizione che i genitori esercenti la potestà o uno di essi non ne abbiano l'usufrutto (la condizione, però, non ha effetto per i beni spettanti al figlio a titolo di legittima);
i beni pervenuti al figlio per eredità, legato o donazione e accettati nell'interesse del figlio contro la volontà dei genitori esercenti la potestà (se uno solo di essi era favorevole all'accettazione, l'usufrutto legale spetta esclusivamente a questi);
le pensioni di reversibilità da chiunque corrisposte.

----------


## dani67

[i beni lasciati o donati con la condizione che i genitori esercenti la potestà o uno di essi non ne abbiano l'usufrutto (la condizione, però, non ha effetto per i beni spettanti al figlio a titolo di legittima);
.[/QUOTE] 
Siccome questo è il mio caso, cioè i figli ereditano la quota di legittima, la dichiarazione va fatta da parte della madre, che ingloba i redditi dei due figli. E l'Ici? Lo stesso?

----------


## dotto_re

Buonasera,
riapro questo vecchio post perchè mi trovo in una situazione simile ma non riesco a capire come agire. 
Il padre, morendo, lascia alla moglie e ai 3 figli n. 2 appartamenti e n. 1 negozio locato. 
Considerando che solo il primo figlio non è più a carico perchè dipendente di una ditta, devo dichiarare il reddito della moglie e degli altri 2 figli a carico in una sola dichiarazione o devo fare una dichiarazione per ognuno di loro?

----------


## fram

> Buonasera,
> riapro questo vecchio post perchè mi trovo in una situazione simile ma non riesco a capire come agire. 
> Il padre, morendo, lascia alla moglie e ai 3 figli n. 2 appartamenti e n. 1 negozio locato. 
> Considerando che solo il primo figlio non è più a carico perchè dipendente di una ditta, devo dichiarare il reddito della moglie e degli altri 2 figli a carico in una sola dichiarazione o devo fare una dichiarazione per ognuno di loro?

  I figli sono maggiorenni o minorenni?
Se sono maggiorenni dovranno fare la loro propria dichiarazione dei redditi.
Se sono minorenni valgono tutte ipotesi fatte precedentemente nella discussione. 
ciao 
Antonio

----------


## nic69

Ciao a tutti. L' AdE mi ha risposto che un genitore non puo' portare a carico un figlio minore che ha percepito un reddito superiore alle 2840,51 ??? Qualcuno ha un esperienza in merito ??? Grazie dell'eventuale risposta.

----------


## fabrizio

E' corretto quanto riportato dall'Agenzia in quanto il figlio ha avuto un reddito superiore alla soglia di rilevanza fiscale!

----------


## nic69

Grazie della risposta, Fabrizio. Nel mio post precedente ho dimenticato di specificare che il genitore ha indicato fra i suoi redditi anche quello del figlio. Cambia qualcosa???

----------


## fabrizio

Se si tratta di redditi dei beni soggetti ad usufrutto legale è corretto, diversaemnte andava presentato un modello a parte intestato al minore ma compilato dal genitore...

----------


## nic69

... Fabrizio nei casi da te indicati, comunque non si ha diritto alla detrazione per figlio a carico in quanto il reddito e' superiore ai 2840,51 ???

----------

